# Blank shirt distributors in Mexico



## TiKi iNDUSTRiES (May 30, 2017)

Hi, im new to the forum , I want to start my clothing line and im searching for a middle range shirts (bella canvas 3001, next level 3600, etc). But i havent found any distributor here in Mexico, except for Gildan and American Apparel(and it seems AA is over now).
Thanks and have a nice day.


----------

